# Ft. Pickens night dive last night.



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Went out last night to Pickens, the current was not bad at all, the vis was around 8ft or so but very good for the bay. Alot of marine life, a toilet, a reef prymid alot of big gags, we had to free a couple caught one with my hands i know their is no pics but we do have some my buddy is going up to vortex for the weekend and ill put them on here when i can,4 octopus, one big one, no sharks and a few small flounder, had a blast though and just tons of sea life.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

where at on pickens, the jetties, the pier?


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

the jetties, cant dive the peir or the old concrete structure unless you want peir rats flinging weights at you, great dive at night, in my words its better at night.


----------

